# Lets NUKE Walmart....LOSERS....



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.macnn.com/articles/06/09/22/wal.mart.threatens.studios/

what a bunch of whiny snively losers....WWWHHHHAAAAAA.....

as soon as there is direct competition they act like Microsoft...


His message, according to a studio exec involved in the discussions: that there would be "serious ramifications" if the studios hopped in bed with Apple


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well shoppers who want the dvds can go elsewhere that do stock the dvds and Walmart can lose the revenue.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

imactheknife said:


> what a bunch of whiny snively losers....WWWHHHHAAAAAA.....


I don't know why but I picture this as a quote from a Pinky and the Brain episode. 

Seriously, get a grip. Wal-Mart's a pretty big company...substantially bigger than Apple.

Fortune 100
Wal-Mart #2
Microsoft #48
Apple? Not on the list.

Most Profitable Companies - Top 100
Microsoft - #7
Wal-Mart #8
Apple? Not on the list.

Besides, this isn't so much a fight between Wal-Mart and Apple as it is Wal-Mart and the movie studios to get better DVD pricing.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Paradime said:


> I don't know why but I picture this as a quote from a Pinky and the Brain episode.
> 
> Seriously, get a grip. Wal-Mart's a pretty big company...substantially bigger than Apple.
> 
> ...


No, But they did jump from 263 to 159 in the Fortune 500, Revenue increase of 63% and Profits increase of 383%.. That's nothing to shake a stick at.

Wally's World knows that this is going to be huge competition... therefore, they stomp their feet like a toddler that couldn't get an ice cream bar before dinner. That's business I suppose.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Why doesn't Wal*Mart offer movie downloads from _their_ online music store. Oh yeah, by the way Wal*Mart, how is that online music store thing goin' anyway?   :lmao:


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

Vexel said:


> Wally's World knows that this is going to be huge competition... therefore, they stomp their feet like a toddler that couldn't get an ice cream bar before dinner.


Why do people draw these ludicrous characterizations. 

C'mon guys...were talking about one of the largest and most profitable corporations in the world. Get real. This is why a lot of people don't take Mac users seriously. Talk about reality distortion field.

Even if Wal-Mart stopped selling CDs and DVDs, that would hit less than 10% of their sales, which I'm sure they'll make it up by selling something else. Already, some of their DVD sales are a loss-leader.

To quote a recent Rolling Stone Magazine article, "While Wal-Mart represents nearly twenty percent of major-label music sales, music represents only about two percent of Wal-Mart's total sales. "If they got out of selling music, it would mean nothing to them," says another label executive."

So, you think iTunes and music downloading represents a threat to Wal-Mart? Music is only 2% of their business. What's DVD sales? 5% of their total business? Do you really think Apple is a threat to this market segment? Yeah...right.

What's going on here has little to do with Apple and a lot to do with driving their wholesale costs for DVD down. Period. That's how Wal-Mart makes their billions...by selling tons of cheap stuff...for cheap...and tons of it.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Paradime said:


> Why do people draw these ludicrous characterizations.
> 
> C'mon guys...were talking about one of the largest and most profitable corporations in the world. Get real. This is why a lot of people don't take Mac users seriously. Talk about reality distortion field.
> 
> ...


if it didn't hurt walmarts Revenue then WHY are they being so anal-gelic with thier dealings with the major labels? I think they realize Apple is a threat and people are enjoying Apple's service immensley already with movies and short film/ music etc......Walmart makes HUGE money but pays it's employee's CRAP wages....if Walmart wasn't the microsoft of the retail world I would support them...and thier postion...


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Poor Walmart. Can't deal with a bit of competition. :lmao:


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

SilverMaple said:


> Poor Walmart. Can't deal with a bit of competition. :lmao:


I'm sure all of this is blown out of proportion (A common theme at Macnn.com).

Walmart has continually pushed for the lowest prices to buy their products at, and taken pretty drastic measures with companies. 60 Minutes had an interesting show on years ago, about small businesses selling items to Wal-Mart, thinking they'd finally made it, selling their widgets to thousands of Wal-Marts only to find the terms ended up meaning some companies would go under.

Very driven company, pushing for the lowest prices possible. Their just trying to leverage their marketshare on this one.

Oddly though, 640x480 VGA quality isn't anywhere near DVD. Will I spend $12 CDN to download such quality in 2007? Not likely.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

imactheknife said:


> then WHY are they being so anal-gelic with thier dealings with the major labels?


I'm pretty sure I already explained it but if you still fail to understand, I guess you get yourself educated on what's really going on. For example, 'Weird Al'' Yankovic says he makes more money from selling a CD than iTunes. To quote him, "I actually do get significantly more money from CD sales, as opposed to downloads."

Just Google this article, "Weird Al Yankovic Says Digital Is a Raw Deal For Some Artists"

Here's another great quote, "If all of your fans bought through iTunes rather than buying CDs at the record store you'd be looking at an overall reduction in income of 85%! "

Who's ripping off whom?



imactheknife said:


> Walmart makes HUGE money but pays it's employee's CRAP wages....if Walmart wasn't the microsoft of the retail world I would support them...and thier postion...


Kind of like how Apple pays slave wages to the Chinese to make iPods. Besides, does K-Mart pay any better? How about your local department or grocery store? How about the guy who fills your tank of gas or the employees at the local coffee or donut shop. Do you think they get paid better than Wal-Mart employees?

Do you know how much the gas companies make in profit? Do you know the profit margins in coffee? Why don't youy boycot those industries?

Wal-Mart, at least, buys from domestic suppliers. I believe the stat with Canadian Wal-Mart stores is that 74% of all products are from domestic suppliers (correct me if I'm wrong). The rate is similar in the US.

Whatever the case, this Wal-Mart bashing and anti-Microsoft attitude is just pathetic. Again, it demeans the entire Mac community. It's sad to see people buy into the rhetoric.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

jicon said:


> selling their widgets to thousands of Wal-Marts only to find the terms ended up meaning some companies would go under.


Sure but I remember watching a show on the CBC called Venture on how several business have rocketed to success and fortune thanks to their contracts with Wal-Mart. Clodhoppers was one such company who sells their products to the world thanks to Wal-Mart distribution.



jicon said:


> Oddly though, 640x480 VGA quality isn't anywhere near DVD. Will I spend $12 CDN to download such quality in 2007? Not likely.


Yeah, but there's plenty of lemming/sheep that will. 

Anyway, 640x480 isn't too far off from DVD's 720x480.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Paradime said:


> Sure but I remember watching a show on the CBC called Venture on how several business have rocketed to success and fortune thanks to their contracts with Wal-Mart. Clodhoppers was one such company who sells their products to the world thanks to Wal-Mart distribution.


Look what happened to Vlasic Pickles what a bunch of sweethearts reside at wally world 



> Yeah, but there's plenty of lemming/sheep that will.


 I agree. A lot of business people have two bad traits dumb and :greedy:


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Look what happened to Vlasic Pickles what a bunch of sweethearts reside at wally world


Did you read the article?

To quote, "Vlasic filed for bankruptcy -- although the gallon jar of pickles, everyone agrees, wasn't a critical factor."

Seems like Wal-Mart opened the doors but Vlasic didn't know how or wasn't equipped to handle it. So, you're right, "A lot of business people have two bad traits dumb and greed."


----------



## amoha (Sep 2, 2006)

Paradime said:


> Why do people draw these ludicrous characterizations.
> 
> C'mon guys...were talking about one of the largest and most profitable corporations in the world. ......."


yeah right, they the largest and the most profitable by using and abusing their employees by paying them enough to survive to the next day and come back and work for them again.... thats i call modern slavery!


----------



## mclenaghan (Sep 27, 2002)

I never really liked WalMart so hearing that they are trying to under cut another company just puts "another nail in the coffin" of Walmart for me. I think as Canadians we should be supporting Canadian stores and producers as much as possible, otherwise we won't really have anything left for us as Canadians to make our money so that we can afford such things.

As for watching the DVD quality versus the VGA quality won't one think that Apple or any other download movie service try to improve their quaility especially if Apple has its way and connect ones computer to their Television, plus many tv are starting to support computer inputs as well.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

amoha said:


> thats i call modern slavery!


Do you bother to read the whole thread? Again, there are a lot of companies that pay their employees low wages...from fast food outlets to gas stations. Why don't you boycot them?



mclenaghan said:


> I think as Canadians we should be supporting Canadian stores and producers as much as possible


Did you bother to read the whole thread? Wal-Mart purchases a vast majority of their products from Canadian suppliers and are Canadian made.

Besides, I suspect a majority of the products you own are foreign made...including your Mac and iPod...maybe even your car.

Do yourself a favor and ditch the double-standard.

...and no, I don't work at Wal-Mart. They can't even come close to pay me what I make today.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Paradime, out of curiosity, do you work at Wal*Mart?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Paradime said:


> Wal-Mart purchases a vast majority of their products from Canadian suppliers and are Canadian made.


Yes, because for Wal*Mart that "Canadian made" product was the most profitable choice for them to buy, not because Wal*Mart wanted to look good or appear to be patriotic. If they could have purchased that exact same product in, let's just say China, for a fraction of a penny less, they would have.  tptptptp

Full disclosure: I do purchase from Wal*Mart when financially, it is the best choice fo me. (However, I have to hold my nose while doing so, sorta like when I have to use MS Office.  )


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Why Walmart makes such a big stink about things is that they have a much bigger stake of things in the US then they do in Canada. In many cases people in the US can only buy CDs and DVDs at Walmart because there isn't a music store within a 5 hour drive. Walmart has such a monopoly on that market its no surprise they want to throw their weight around to scare off all comers.

I would love Apple to be able to provide to movies what Amazon has for books, making obscure movies available in an accessible way.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Before getting any more worked up, it might be a good idea to check out the follow-up:

Wal-Mart Denies iTunes Retaliation Plan

This was posted to MacNN today. Wal-Mart may or may not be evil, but until there's actual evidence of threats to studios rather than just rumours, it's not worth working up a lather.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Why doesn't Wal*Mart offer movie downloads from _their_ online music store. Oh yeah, by the way Wal*Mart, how is that online music store thing goin' anyway?   :lmao:


Oops! I guess they finally got the message. XX)


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Why do people draw these ludicrous characterizations.
> 
> C'mon guys...were talking about one of the largest and most profitable corporations in the world. Get real. This is why a lot of people don't take Mac users seriously. Talk about reality distortion field.
> 
> ...


Your figures are reasonably accurate, yet they are not the ones that matter.

It's not sales that WM is concerned about, it's margin. Their formula is to negotiate the lowest cost from suppliers, and then also sell low, making very little per sale. The loss of any product from WM's shelves is painful for the company. In the case of music and movies, all the more so, because their margin on these products is above their usual margin - in other words, they make more profit on media sales. So any hit in this area would have more impact than first apparent.

Also, WM needs to keep all suppliers in line. With some big name suppliers they represent well over 20% of the business, which gives them a lot of muscle. If the studios get out of line, then some of the real biggies, such as P&G, might work even harder to weaken the hold WM has gained over their business.

WM cannot afford any cracks in it's model. If their margins get squeezed the whole model fails and implodes. they will fight hard to keep all suppliers in line. The challenge they face is that online shopping for media, whether hard copy or downloaded, is really hard to overcome.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't shop at Walmart.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Bjornbro said:


> Why doesn't Wal*Mart offer movie downloads from _their_ online music store. Oh yeah, by the way Wal*Mart, how is that online music store thing goin' anyway?   :lmao:
> 
> 
> Bjornbro said:
> ...


Mwa-ha-ha-ha! :clap: :lmao:  tptptptp beejacon

Bring on AppleTV 2.0 with video rentals.


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't shop Walmart so I don't care what they do!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Though I have a dislike for the business tactics of Walmart; I also have a dislike for those who claim that Walmart saps business, while at the same time, running their own businesses into the ground with their version of poor service. I do not rush out to Walmart to save money; but I have found that it is the only place in The Hammer where I can purchase certain items. For instance, paper for my laser printer. No one else carries paper for laser printers, nor do they have any inclination to order such materials for their customers. Staples dropped their paper a year and a half ago, and now only sell the cheap flimsy paper that they claim "is as good". I must admit their paper is much bettert at jamming my printer then the stuff from Walmart. It would even be bettr if Walmart would carry the recommended paper for my printer, but what they do carry is very affordable and is numero #2 on the list of recommended papers.

Now that Music World has ceased to exist, Walmart is the only place left in The Hammer where one can buy music - though they do not have a very good selection. I can make up the difference by *cough* torrents *cough*. It would be good if someone would open a music store that was as good as Sam's here in The Hammer. And it would be good if someday, someone would think about bringing high speed internet to this town as well...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

EvanPitts said:


> For instance, paper for my laser printer. No one else carries paper for laser printers, nor do they have any inclination to order such materials for their customers. Staples dropped their paper a year and a half ago, and now only sell the cheap flimsy paper that they claim "is as good". I must admit their paper is much bettert at jamming my printer then the stuff from Walmart.


Are you joking? Staples, Zellers, and every stationery store in existence sells plenty of paper for laser printers. Laser printers take standard 16-24lb photocopy paper. You do not need special "laser paper". If the other kinds jam your printer, maybe you should think about getting a new printer.



> Now that Music World has ceased to exist, Walmart is the only place left in The Hammer where one can buy music - though they do not have a very good selection.


You do know that Walmart has special "edited" versions of CDs, right? Often they get special "cleaned up" versions with lyrics altered to remove swearing. I'd rather buy original versions of music.

Surely Hamilton has independent music stores. If not, order online and have the CDs shipped to you.

BTW, The Hammer? I know several people from Hamilton and have never heard them refer to it as "The Hammer"


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

hayesk said:


> You do know that Walmart has special "edited" versions of CDs, right? Often they get special "cleaned up" versions with lyrics altered to remove swearing. I'd rather buy original versions of music.


I haven't come across this in Canada, but definitely (and extensively) in the US. Many are specifically labeled as "WAL*MART VERSION" on the spine sticker, but the packaging is often identical to the undoctored version.

The closest I've seen up here is specific instances where they've used alternate packaging, i.e. with certain Marilyn Manson discs. Same evil content, but the blank package makes it all OK!  Even this practice appears to have stopped, as our Wal-Mart surprised the heck out of me by stocking Slayer's "Christ Illusion" unedited and in its original packaging.

I was actually shocked to see how many CDs and DVDs that I can get in my little Northern Ontario Wal-Mart are nowhere to be found in a Wal*Mart Supercenter in the US.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

*clarification and tone.*



Paradime said:


> Wal-Mart, at least, buys from domestic suppliers. I believe the stat with Canadian Wal-Mart stores is that 74% of all products are from domestic suppliers (correct me if I'm wrong).


You're wrong about that, but perhaps you mean something different by "suppliers" than I think you mean. I mean the people who actually make the products, and unless Canada has annexed China there's no way that's true.



> Whatever the case, this Wal-Mart bashing and anti-Microsoft attitude is just pathetic.


No it's not. It's not pathetic at all -- it's PATRIOTIC.

Wal-Mart is an *entirely different class of evil* than the companies you mention. There's so much hard documentation of this that I'm not even going to get into it, saying otherwise is like saying the earth is flat. Start here for a primer, and it would help if you'd stop going "lalalalalalaCAN'THEARYOU" when someone mentions how evil Wal-Mart is.

Microsoft has already been judged by the US *and* the European Union as an illegal (and continuing to abuse and law-break) monopoly. CASE CLOSED.

If you're OK with people letting corporations do whatever they want as long as they keep supplying you with ever-cheaper circuses, that's your right -- but don't get mad when people start calling you "ostrich" in honour of your willful blindness.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I mean the people who actually make the products, and unless Canada has annexed China there's no way that's true.


You know, a Canadian company can purchase or have their goods manufactured in China and still be considered a Canadian supplier. Makes sense, right?



chas_m said:


> No it's not. It's not pathetic at all -- it's PATRIOTIC.


No, it's political but nice to see a thread from Sept 2006 come back to life.  I guess people are bored at home or something.

Secondly, I've had a lot of amazing experiences with Wal-Mart and so have millions of people across North America. Their prices are great. Their service is excellent and their return policy is second to maybe Costco. That's more than I can say for other Canadian retailers like Canadian Tire (do you know anyone in Canada who doesn't have a car repair horror story?).

I'm sure "Wal-Mart the movie" falls into the same category as Loose Change and Zeitgeist: B.S.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Are you joking? Staples, Zellers, and every stationery store in existence sells plenty of paper for laser printers. Laser printers take standard 16-24lb photocopy paper. You do not need special "laser paper". If the other kinds jam your printer, maybe you should think about getting a new printer.


You have to be joking with the suggestion of the toilet paper of cheap 16 lb paper. 24lb paper is the bare minimum, and "photocopy" paper is usually recycled garbage that may approach mediocrity then it comes to printing rough drafts. Staples and the like sell the lowest possible quality paper - and they do not sell better quality papers like Hammermill or Georgia-Pacific. I actually prefer 36lb or 40lb paper for everyday use. Cheap paper is a hassle, and shreds easily in the printer, which is for all intents and purposes, practically brand new. If I wanted poor quality reproductions, I'd either use an HP printer or a Canon photocopier...



> You do know that Walmart has special "edited" versions of CDs, right? Often they get special "cleaned up" versions with lyrics altered to remove swearing.


Music should not be filled with swearing, with perhaps the exception of certain punk bands like The Forgotten Rebels, who use such language sparingly. Most of the junk released by the record companies is so bad - I'd rather have the editied versions. But then, I wouldn't buy any of that junk.



> Surely Hamilton has independent music stores. If not, order online and have the CDs shipped to you.


There is Sonic Unyon, but they pretty much only carry musicians that are on their own label. And I know of only two other stores, Doctor Disc and Cheapies, which carry used CDs and LPs. They have a very limited selection of new music, but are pretty good at the vintage stuff. All of the good old stores are long gone, like Sams. Music World, which was not very good, was the last to close their doors. Ordering CDs is possible if I know the exact name and artist of a particular album; but that precludes browsing to find something I might like. Plus there is the hassle of having to make special calls, the payment of shipping and customs fees, and a four to six week wait for the product, if it shows up at all.



> BTW, The Hammer? I know several people from Hamilton and have never heard them refer to it as "The Hammer"


They are either not really from Hamilton (that is, they live in Tony Creek or on the Mountain); or they are not up on the current nomenclatura of the city. It used to be a lunch box town, but pretty much all industry has disappeared, with Stelco and Dofasco going out of business, following the steps of P&G, IH, Firestone, Westinghouse and many, many others...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Vexel said:


> .. therefore, they stomp their feet like a toddler that couldn't get an ice cream bar before dinner. That's business I suppose.


Yes, that's business. ALL companies stomp their feet like a toddler at times (Apple does as well). Market share and market influence is almost more important than profitability to some companies so they have the ability to do this and have impact.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> Music should not be filled with swearing, with perhaps the exception of certain punk bands like The Forgotten Rebels, who use such language sparingly. Most of the junk released by the record companies is so bad - I'd rather have the editied versions. But then, I wouldn't buy any of that junk.


Hah!

I once booked The Forgotten Rebels. I still have a few posters and tickets (I designed them), a signed copy of the contract; and the t-shirts: "Surfin' on Heroin" and "F--- Me Dead!" Swear much? Sparingly?

We stupidly gave them items from the rider, including a few 40 oz bottles of something. After the concert they could barely move. The drummer sat there, pissing himself. Class act, The Forgotten Rebels!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

wal mart finances their operation through their suppliers. horrible company.

how wal mart works is they want to lure people into the store for the ticket item that is so bloody cheap everyone will come. it doesn't matter if they loose money because 9/10 people will buy something else while they are there. maybe cds and dvds are a big "pull" item in wal mart stores.

sorry for the lack of capitals. i am lazy tonight.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> wal mart finances their operation through their suppliers. horrible company.
> 
> sorry for the lack of capitals. i am lazy tonight.


TO MAKE UP FOR YOUR LACK OF CAPITALS and most resellers finance through distribution or manufacturer direct suppliers. Even Apple Stores get their non Apple products on finance terms (30 to 45 days or even consignment). That's the way the retail world goes round.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Walmart: Santa Brings A MP3 Player Full Of Porn To A 10-Year-Old Girl


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I once booked The Forgotten Rebels. I still have a few posters and tickets (I designed them), a signed copy of the contract; and the t-shirts: "Surfin' on Heroin" and "F--- Me Dead!" Swear much? Sparingly?


Sparingly! Of course, when compared to the old Punk scene in The Hammer, they were one of the more tame bands, ie. they could go on tour...



> We stupidly gave them items from the rider, including a few 40 oz bottles of something. After the concert they could barely move. The drummer sat there, pissing himself. Class act, The Forgotten Rebels!


And they are still playing - and they are still doing the same things. One should never give them anything until the end of their gig. To think, they are one of the classiest acts ever to come out of The Hammer; except for Teenage Head, which were quite a bit classier. (But still Punk...)

Blow Up The Boats And Feed The Fish!


----------

